

Looking for usability data. - RobEdwards

Hi,<p>I'm working on a startup - http://testled.com - we're offering browser based, zero install, remote usability testing. We're currently in private beta and are looking to launch to public beta soon.<p>We're trying to get more data on potential customers - how much usability testing they do, how much is spent on an average project etc. We're going to publish the results form the survey on our blog (when it's up) so we'll let everyone see some of the data we've collected.<p>We value your time so in return for filling out our short (7 question) survey, you’ll be entered into a draw to win a $300 Amazon gift certificate. We'll announce the results on October 16th.<p>http://testled.com/survey/<p>Please share it with anyone you think might be interested in testled.com.<p>Thanks,
Rob
======
dgc223
Rob, Congrats on the service - it looks like a useful tool for usability
efforts. How do you see this differing from the existing competition (a list
of potential competitors can be found here:
[http://labs.depthskins.net/index.php?/article/guerrilla_styl...](http://labs.depthskins.net/index.php?/article/guerrilla_style_usability_testing_8_tools_that_can_help_improve_your_ui/)
)

We use usertesting.com and have had good insights from that, mostly because
they link us up with testers so we don't have to find them ourselves.

I wonder if in the future you will develop a network of testers so that
companies can pull from that network? I think that could be useful as it's
sometimes hard for startups to find unbiased people (e.g., not friends/family)
to test the site. With your tool plus that service, it could be really
powerful for us.

Best, Daniel

~~~
RobEdwards
Thanks Daniel.

Right now, we're not that different from our competitors - but we will be. Our
capture system doesn't rely on video encoding, or Java plugins, or installing
Javascript on a site. This allows our test recorder to be much more flexible
than our competitors. We're also building a webcam capture feature - something
that de-facto in traditional usability testing but so many remote usability
testing solution overlook.

At the minute we just want to get something out there (our current motto is
'Minimum Viable Product') - want to get users on-board and then use the
feedback to build in features.

We do want to offer access to testers, like you mentioned. This idea we're
currently calling 'Business B' (we will think of a better name) and we're
looking to start developing this soon after launch. Similar to usertesting.com
but we think the value will be having access to a pool of testers across
demographics - hopefully giving greater insight into your usability issues
from people who will actually use your site.

We've got a load of big plans - this is just the start of it all.

\--Rob

~~~
dgc223
Hi Rob, That's great to hear - one of the opportunities I've noticed is in
finding testers who are highly targeted - a flaw of usertesting.com for sure.
Also their technology is not as robust as yours (just simple screen
capture+audio). The demo-targeting Business B shouldn't be as difficult as the
software solution you already developed.... Who knows you might even use
Facebook Connect to get highly targeted users... So I think you're in a good
position competitively and I wish you the best of luck in the future.

-Daniel

------
Travis
Rob,

I really like your app. I'm actually about ready to do some user testing on my
own startup, and I've planned on using usertesting.com. I'd like to try out
your product as well, if you'd like some addt'l users. I just filled out the
form for a beta invite (Travis Leleu), so please let me know if I can use it.

I'm looking to start user testing my app in about 10 days (a week from next).
I'm also more than happy to provide feedback to you guys -- your product looks
great!

~~~
RobEdwards
Good to hear you like it Travis.

We're getting there but we're not there yet - we're doing that last 10%. I'm
sorry but I don't think we'll have something usable in 10 days.

I'll bump you up the list and make sure you get an invite.

\--Rob

~~~
Travis
Thanks! I'm excited to check out your product, regardless of your time frame.
As I'm sure you know, I'll be doing more user testing down the road. This is
just testing for our MVP.

